# Texas State Trooper Todd Holmes



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .*
*Trooper Todd Holmes *
*Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol
Texas
End of Watch: Wednesday, March 14, 2007
Biographical Info
Age: 29
Tour of Duty: Not available
Badge Number: Not available
Incident Details
Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Date of Incident: Wednesday, March 14, 2007
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available
Trooper Holmes was killed when his patrol car was struck by a tractor trailer on US 59 in Harrison County. He had just crossed the median to pursue another vehicle when his patrol car was broadsided by the truck.

Trooper Holmes is survived by his wife and three young children.
Agency Contact Information
Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol
5805 North Lamar Boulevard
Austin, TX 78752

Phone: (512) 424-2000

Please contact the Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.
*

*MARSHALL, Texas--* Texas State Trooper Todd Holmes was killed when his patrol car was struck by a tractor trailer March 14. 
Holmes had just crossed the median to pursue another vehicle when his patrol car was broadsided by the truck, ODMP reported 
Holmes is survived by his wife and three young children.










IBS/KXAS

Trooper Todd Holmes

*nbc5i.com*

A state highway patrol trooper was killed late Wednesday when his patrol car was struck by a tractor-trailer in East Texas, officials said. 
Todd Holmes, 29, had crossed the median of U.S. 59 to pursue a vehicle when he was broadsided by the 18-wheeler, said Lisa Block, a Texas Department of Public Safety spokeswoman. 
Block said a DPS accident reconstruction team was investigating the crash, which occurred in Harrison County just north of Marshall. 
There were no other injuries. 
Holmes, who was stationed in Gilmer, was married and had three young children, Block said.


----------

